
Adi Shamir visa snub: the S in RSA blocked from his own RSA conf - sampo
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/05/rsa_cofounder_us_visa_row/
======
sunstone
Just do what a lot of other conferences are doing, hold it in Canada and save
the hassle.

~~~
luizfzs
Yes, come to Canada!

------
writepub
Shamir, of RSA and the 'Shamir Secret Sharing' fame!

------
B-Con
Not the first time he's been unable to get a Visa in time for a big
conference:
[https://fas.org/blogs/secrecy/2013/10/shamir/](https://fas.org/blogs/secrecy/2013/10/shamir/)

~~~
Latteland
I'm an american, I'm very sad how we've made it harder and harder for people
to come visit us. We lose so much potential intellectual and other gains by
doing this. International conferences should just go to Canada in preference
to rotating to the us. It would be fairly easy for americans to go there and I
assume others can avoid silly visa problems (Canada is better, right?)

~~~
maze-le
Its not just conferences you know... I heard from several colleagues that it
keeps getting harder to find someone willing to make business trips to the US
(something 10 years ago no one would have thought twice about). Some small
business owners I know are reconsidering targeting the American market in the
future (again something 10 years ago no one would have even given one thought
about)...

------
kmlx
i don’t really understand how this whole us visa process works: my girlfirend
was denied a visa, re-applied after two days and got it. this is also when i
found out certain forms have extra pages full of required details that only
apply to females, not males.

the whole process seems extremely random

------
lholden
Wasn't our government shut down when he applied? Pretty sure that would in
fact leave him in limbo... As it did for many other things :-/

~~~
sumitgt
I don't think government shutdown affects VISA processing. What I've heard is
that VISA processing is funded by the application cost itself.

~~~
taejo
VISA is the brand of a credit card company. A visa is a permit to enter and
leave a country, normally issued by the authorities of the country to be
visited (from Latin "charta visa", a piece of paper which has been seen).

~~~
sumitgt
Is this comment really helpful to the conversation?

~~~
taejo
Apparently not; some people are glad to correct their mistaken beliefs about
orthography, and others are not. In this forum many people are in the former
category, but apparently not you. That's fine, but I couldn't know until you
replied.

